# Cichlid stocking question 121L tank - south american dwarf cichlids



## Hobbes1911 (13 Nov 2015)

Hello everyone,

I have a 120L 60x45x45 tank that is currently cycling and I'd like to stock it with south american species, your general schooling fish and then 1 accent dwarf cichlid pair. I was thinking about a pair of Apisto_ trifasciata_, but I wanted to hear other opinions and see if that is at all feasible or if someone has other good ideas. The other fish I'm thinking about are Mikrogeophagus_ altispinosus_. The tank is well planted (or will be once everything grows in) and has sand bottom. There are caves between the rocks and roots.

 

Water parameters will be fine for most dwarf cichlids (I think right now it's sitting at ~120 TDS and pH 6.4). 

Thank you!!


----------



## alto (13 Nov 2015)

You might do some reading on _A trifasciata_ over on the Apistogramma forum - they would be my preference in this scape re dimensional esthetics (& I think they are a stunning apisto)

They should be available captive bred (or TR "tank raised") though you may need to start with a group of 5 or so juveniles, select 2 biggest & 2 smallest & 1 inbetween & hope for a mix of females & males 
gradually removing any fish that seem stressed re behaviour/not eating (avidly) etc
This way you should end up with a single male & 1-2 compatible females (note _trifasciata_ tends to be polygamous rather than forming pairs)

I'm less keen on the _altispinosus _as it's been awhile since I've seen nice stock on these (your area may be different), not sure if you've read the Seriously Fish article, I've seen some groups that are quite mild, other much less so (no idea how they might do as a "pair" in the long term)

Your water seems fine, especially when bringing in captive bred fish

Awesome scape!

(note you could add a group of electric or neon blue rams - these guys are quite "_sissy_" compared to other color lines of _ramirezi _- if wild type color or gold, you can likely do a pair, though like most cichlids individual temperament varies ... again best "pair" success begins with a group of juveniles)


----------



## Hobbes1911 (13 Nov 2015)

alto said:


> You might do some reading on _A trifasciata_ over on the Apistogramma forum - they would be my preference in this scape re dimensional esthetics (& I think they are a stunning apisto)
> 
> They should be available captive bred (or TR "tank raised") though you may need to start with a group of 5 or so juveniles, select 2 biggest & 2 smallest & 1 inbetween & hope for a mix of females & males
> gradually removing any fish that seem stressed re behaviour/not eating (avidly) etc
> ...



Thank you!

Yes, the seriously fish article on the rams suggests otherwise. They'll be crossed off the list. I wanted to stay away from GBRs or other ram color variants as I find them simply too "artificial" looking. I would love to be able to add for example laetacara thayeri or guinacaras but obviously that won't work. Are there any other dwarf cichlids that would fit the bill or should I just stick to my group of A. trifasciata? I will be getting my fish from here. I've purchased from them before and the stock is healthy and good quality. Any advise is highly appreciated!


----------



## alto (13 Nov 2015)

OK
absolutely amazing shop - not sure if you can go in person but I suspect they will also offer decent advice

They have pretty much all the fish I dream about owning 

Mike Wise over on Apisto.com really knows his fish, you might also read through specific species archives over on the krib,
eg trifasciata the krib (many of these archived posts are experienced fishkeepers)

Are you an experience fish keeper? any cichlids? a good observationist?
- the latter will allow you to often keep fish in a manner that is not in the "general recommendations" especially if you're willing to adjust environment & fish mix as needed (trick is in getting to know fish behaviour in general & your fish in particular)

Also consider your goals in keeping particular fish, do you want an "easy" group that doesn't need much attention to detail ...


----------



## Hobbes1911 (13 Nov 2015)

alto said:


> OK
> absolutely amazing shop - not sure if you can go in person but I suspect they will also offer decent advice
> 
> They have pretty much all the fish I dream about owning
> ...



I know, their stock list is fantastic. For example there aren't a lot of stores I know that stock Chlamydogobius eremius. Sadly, I live on the other side of the states, so in person won't be possible  (it's on the bucket list though).

I think you can always learn and I like doing so (am a scientist in real life). I think experienced is a fair term (I've kept fish for about ~20 years and have bred multiple species like bettas, rams, angels, black neons, Hemigrammus rodwayi - interestingly the "gold coloring" seems to be an environmentally added factor since TR specimen don't show it as brilliantly, and your standard array of live breeders and gobies) but I am new to apistos/dwarf cichlids. I've kept multiple species of bettas before (not in the same tank).

I definitely am looking to learn about dwarf cichlids and adjustments can definitely be made to the water chemistry to fit the bill. Also, I'd like to center the tank on the dwarf cichlids and then the schooling fish will be secondary. I don't think they need to be easy, but they should be "apisto beginner friendly"


----------



## dw1305 (14 Nov 2015)

Hi all, 
I like the tank. 

I agree with "alto" have a look at "Apistogramma forums", and particularly Mike Wise's posts. I actually originally became aware of the existence of UKAPS via Ed Seeley on "Apistogramma forums". I see you've posted this question there already and hopefully you will get an answer. It isn't a very busy forum, but there are some very good posters on there.  <"ApistoBob's web-site"> is also pretty useful.

I kept _Apistogramma trifasciata _for a while. You can keep them as one male, several female harem, but the males are very aggressive to one another and to single females. I struggled to sell juveniles, and the males have to be separated from a young age. 

If you like "blue" cichlids, _Apistogramma panduro (_pair forming_), _or one of the bluer morphs of _Apistogramma agassizii (_harem breeder_) _would do. My suggestion (out of the fish listed for "the wet spot") would be _Apistogramma baenschi (_pair forming_).
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY (14 Nov 2015)

My own experience with Dwarf Chiclids is when I two pair in my 3 feet tank,they were ok with Black widow tetras but became a bit territorial .They didnt seem to bother the tetras, so maybe be careful with choice of  their tank mates, when deciding ask the retailer/ shop advice on returning  if need be,I have copy of a article somewhere on this subject I will try to find it and anything else pass it on   Great set up by the way


----------

